# Capture all my traffic

## ev56o

Hello,

I need to store all the traffic (in/out) passing on my ethernet card. I don' t want sniff other packets sent to other client into my lan. I' m thinking to a Python script using lib pcap that catch all packets (datalink layer no mare about SSL TLS cripting) and stores each packet in a text file. That is my superficial solution i don' t know if there is a tool dedicated to this kind of exigency. I ask for help.

Thanks.

----------

## Voltago

Did you consider wireshark?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

iptables, tcpdump or snort will all do this, each has to ability to only track/log stuff for a particular host.

----------

## ev56o

I consider nothing really (except Ettercap the only sniffer i know) i can read and document about this Wireshark but i don' t want go back on start point.

Anon you understand my problem.

----------

